
Blockchain Believers Believe They Can Change the World , After Industry Implodes - Erlangolem
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/16/17130532/blockchain-bitcoin-cryptocurrency-scams-fraud-sec-sxsw-2018
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
>>Is it actually worth $850 million, she asked.

“I don’t know,” he responded. “I didn’t do due diligence.”

